# Does anyoe recognise this mare?



## twiggy2 (11 February 2016)

she was bought at the Chelmsford horse sale in 2006 (if I remember correctly) any history or news welcome, I have a mare that was born to her (2007) the year before this photo was taken and am just curious about her dam. 
She was sold to a dealer in Essex in 2008/9?






[/URL]


----------

